# Looking to Apply Canada PR



## dimpy01 (Sep 16, 2013)

Hello,

I am looking to apply for Canada PR, and I need I help from this forum, before Proceeding to my queries I believe it's great to give a limelight about myself.

I am 27 years of age with professional background of computer programmer and experience of over 5 years in Java, My Husband is with Commerce background and Hons. in Accounts, and he has experience of 7 years. We both have all the proof that may be needed, like bank statments of our salaries, offer, appointment, appraisal letters from the companies we have worked, certificates of our degress from govt, university. Above all IELTS score of overall 7. Just to note that my husband has still not given IELTS.

My First question is who will be more beneficial for primary Visa application ? Myself or Husband ?

Also how should I start the application from ? What should be step by step guide for us to proceed further ?

How much time does it take ? 

I have few of answers, but whenever I am trying CIC website for application it's giving server error.

Please do let me know, if needed further answers that can be helpful for perfect answers to my queries.

Your help is highly appreciated and thank you for time spending on reading my queries.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

It doesn't matter who applies. One of you will need to acquire pre-existing employment with a company authorized by GofC to hire from out of country. There is a new immigration system starting up in Canada in, I believe, early 2015, similar to that in Australia. You could wait for that to begin.


----------

